# Your Professional Opinion?



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

Tsh-2.098 lab ranges.350-4.940

Free T4-1.32 lab ranges .70-1.48

Free T3-3.4 lab ranges 2.0-4.4

I'm convinced my Dr to finally combine two dosages of levothyroxine he was swapping me back and forth on every couple of months and I'm starting to feel a lot better than I had last month. In November he started me on two day a week taking 175mcg of levothyroxine and take 150mcg five days a week. In November my levels where on the high end of their lab ranges but they said I was fine, that's when I suggested this method. 
On December 16, had my free t4 and tsh ran but no free t3,ft4 was.9 and tsh was 8.6, and I felt beyond terrible. I begged my Dr to not give up on the dosing method I asked for and so he said to take 175mcg three days a week and the 150mcg the remaining days. My Dr wanted me to come back in a month for Labs. 
I've been taking the 175 four days a week and the 150 three days a week. By doing so, I started noticing by the middle of last week, I started feeling better, and desperately wanted my Labs done right then, so I went in Jan 12, and talking with this community, I begged for a free t3 test, and they let my Dr know I wanted it, and he had no problem with it. 
I've educated myself so what and I believe, I'm going to try to not let my tsh get above 2.0, ive read that's something one should watch. And from my understanding, one should also to make sure to keep free t3 and free t4 levels up, at least mid range of lab ranges. 
Anyways, I just excited to finally be back, I'm kind of starting to enjoy life again, I feel like I'm sleeping better, I'm not as stressed, not so fatigued and a lot less irritable than I was last month.


----------



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

I failed to mention that yes, I didn't listen to my Dr's orders of taking the higher dose three days a week and the lower dose the remainder of the week. I feel like a good thing to do is to continue what I'm doing taking the high dose four days a week and the lower dose the remaining three days of the week and going in for labs next month to see where I'm at, then make a decision as to do what my Dr suggested. Your opinions?


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

I would keep doing what you're doing, and repeat in a month or so to see where you're at. The most important thing is how you feel-if you feel doing the bigger dose 4 times a week is better for you than 3, then keep on it and listen to your body. Let the doctor know that's your schedulle you're doing either way so adustments can be made if needed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow! You did it!!

Now................as you continue to feel better, you may find yourself doing more. This might necessitate a little further tweaking.

We are all very pleased to hear you are feeling so much better and your numbers reflect that.


----------



## bigguy2211 (May 5, 2012)

Andros said:


> Wow! You did it!!
> 
> Now................as you continue to feel better, you may find yourself doing more. This might necessitate a little further tweaking.
> 
> We are all very pleased to hear you are feeling so much better and your numbers reflect that.


Thank you Andros


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad to hear you are feeling better! Good for you on being your own advocate too!


----------

